# Rechner mit Radiobuttons und Checkboxen



## babuschka (1. Dez 2007)

Hallo,

ich bin noch ziemlich neu auf dem Gebiet Java und versuche gerade mir es ein wenig selbst beizubringen. Derzeit versuche ich einen Rechner zu erstellen, der in etwa so aussieht:







Oben soll man zunächst eine von drei Möglichkeiten auswählen und dann darunter aus einer Reihe von Zusätzen nochmals beliebig viele anwählen können. Nach einem Klick auf BESTELLEN, soll unten die Zusammensetzung des Angebots inklusive dessen Preis angezeigt werden.

Es handelt sich hierbei nicht um ein kommerzielles Programm, sondern nur um ein Applet, das möglichst viele verschiedene Funktionen zusammenbringt und miteinander kombiniert, damit ich daraus lernen kann.

Bis jetzt hat das immer gut geklappt, wenn ich mir den Quelltext anderer angeguckt habe, deshalb würde ich mich sehr freuen wenn jemand euch mir das schreiben und hier veröffentlichen könnte. Ich habe zwar schon eigene Ansätze, die bringen mich aber nicht sehr weit.

Danke im Voraus


----------



## Drake (1. Dez 2007)

Selten eine so kreative Anfrage zum lösen einer Hausaufgabe gelesen.

Wie weit bist du denn schon gekommen oder woran gescheitert, wenn du sagst "Ich habe zwar schon eigene Ansätze, die bringen mich aber nicht sehr weit. ".


----------



## babuschka (1. Dez 2007)

Drake hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Selten eine so kreative Anfrage zum lösen einer Hausaufgabe gelesen.
> 
> Wie weit bist du denn schon gekommen oder woran gescheitert, wenn du sagst "Ich habe zwar schon eigene Ansätze, die bringen mich aber nicht sehr weit. ".



hier ist mein ansatz, aber im moment funzt da noch nix:


```
import java.awt.*;
import java.awt.event.*;
import java.awt.event.ItemEvent;
import java.awt.event.ItemListener;
import java.awt.Checkbox;
import java.awt.TextArea;
public class Kasten extends java.applet.Applet {
	Checkbox chk1,chk2,chk3,chk21,chk22,chk23,chk24,chk25;
	TextArea ausgabe;
	Panel p1,p2,p3,p4;
	CheckboxGroup cbg1;
	Button bestellen;
	String brot[]={"Kaesebroetchen","Koernerbroetchen","Mohnbroetchen"};
	String belag[]={"Salami","Schinken","Kaese","Nutella","Butter"};
	String text;
	
	public void init (){
		CheckboxGroup cbg1 = new CheckboxGroup();
		chk1 = new Checkbox(brot[1],cbg1,true);
		chk2 = new Checkbox(brot[2],cbg1,false);
		chk3 = new Checkbox(brot[3],cbg1,false);
		chk21 = new Checkbox(belag[1]);
		chk21.addItemListener();
		chk22 = new Checkbox(belag[2]);
		chk23 = new Checkbox(belag[3]);
		chk24 = new Checkbox(belag[4]);
		chk25 = new Checkbox(belag[5]);
		ausgabe = new TextArea ();
		bestellen = new Button ("Bestellen");
		
		p1 = new Panel ();
		p2 = new Panel ();
		p3 = new Panel ();
		p4 = new Panel ();
		
		p1.add(chk1);
		p1.add(chk2);
		p1.add(chk3);
		p2.add(ausgabe);
		p3.add(chk21);
		p3.add(chk22);
		p3.add(chk23);
		p3.add(chk24);
		p3.add(chk25);
		p4.add(bestellen);

		
		setLayout (new BorderLayout());
		add ("South",p2);
		add ("West",p1);
		add ("Center",p4);
		add ("East",p3);
		ausgabe.setEditable(false);
		
		Itemwaechter iw = new Itemwaechter ();
		chk1.addItemListener(iw);
		chk2.addItemListener(iw);	
		chk3.addItemListener(iw);	
		}
		
		class Itemwaechter implements ItemListener
		{
			public void itemStateChanged (ItemEvent e){
				if (e.getItemSelectable() == chk1){
				ausgabe.setText("Kaesebroetchen mit ");}
				if (e.getItemSelectable() == chk2){
				ausgabe.setText("Koernerbroetchen mit ");}
				if (e.getItemSelectable() == chk3){
				ausgabe.setText("Mohnbroetchen mit ");}
		}}
		
		public class Ereigniswächter implements ActionListener
		{
		public void actionPerformed (ActionListener e)
		{
			if (chk21.getState()==true)
			{text.concat(new String(" mit " + belag[1]));}	
		}
	}
}
```


----------

